# jellybean!



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

I know its wayyyy too soon, tooo even think about it,, but what would be the chances , of our gslate'z too ever see 4.1? And needless too say.. I almost sold my gslate for $250, just too get the nexus 7 -,- .. but it lacks too many things,, so you know, I was wondering, what do the devs think about, 4.1 on our slate..... hey I can dream right? Lol

Edit** yes I know we still have bugs on ICS***


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

We're just waiting for source....


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

woohoo!!! its good just to know


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Since we never went stable with CM9, it will probably be abandoned once we start building JB.


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

Well it makes sense too me.. I mean CM9 was smooth and functional, but I wanna see what's all this "butter smooth" all about 

Let me buy u a drink or (pizza) ;-) ... you guys are awesome!!

Confirmation number: 4P677436K3687572J


----------



## silverdrag (Apr 18, 2012)

dasunsrule32 said:


> Since we never went stable with CM9, it will probably be abandoned once we start building JB.


This is a hopeful message.


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

CXENTE said:


> Well it makes sense too me.. I mean CM9 was smooth and functional, but I wanna see what's all this "butter smooth" all about
> 
> Let me buy u a drink or (pizza) ;-) ... you guys are awesome!!
> 
> Confirmation number: 4P677436K3687572J


JB on the Galaxy nexus is smooth. We'll see a big bump in performance I'm sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

Jelly bean is a def go for the slate... At least from me... From what I have seen my CM9 device tree/vendor "should" move right on over "like butter".... Jannau's kernel as well... So since I am a broke bastard, and in the hospital, I wont get any new device any time soon so I am on board for 4.1/CM10 for sure... -CR

Also... I have built AOKP and that will be posted in a sec, the device tree and vendor will go up too...

EDIT: Wtf is a confirmation code for? Just curious...


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

EDIT: Wtf is a confirmation code for?

... i really appreciate yalls hard work and time on this tablet....sorry too hear, that your in the hospital...well .. thanks again....

Confirmation number: 8B918651AY9941400.

PS. Oh and the "confirmation code" thing? I seen people do that over at XDA lol


----------



## Moabizzi (Mar 20, 2012)

quick question about JB, from what ive read JB will not support flash, so is it going to a HTML5 format like iPhones? if so, are we going to have major issues with the in Browser stuff, or does that depend on the browser/website? are the apps flashed based? im just trying to see how much we would lose from upgrading to JB.


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Moabizzi said:


> quick question about JB, from what ive read JB will not support flash, so is it going to a HTML5 format like iPhones? if so, are we going to have major issues with the in Browser stuff, or does that depend on the browser/website? are the apps flashed based? im just trying to see how much we would lose from upgrading to JB.


You don't need flash, but you can sideload the apk and it works fine with the stock browser. We're not going the way of the iPhone's, but the way of the future of the Internet that is happening now.

You will be losing nothing and gaining everything once jelly bean arrives.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

I've turned off Flash and found every site I use has an HTML 5 alternative for their media that kicks in automatically. Try turning Flash off and you might be surprised to find you really don't need it







.

Sites have moved ahead and are beyond Flash dependance.


----------

